# lightning choice problem



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm setting up a 55g planted tank 48x12x21 (tall)

I'm considering lightning and are split between 
Current USA Nova Extreme 48" 2x54W T-5 10,000K - Freshwater
Our Price: $134.99
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...urrentusanovaextreme482x54wt510000kfreshwater

and

Aquatic life 2x54W T5 Linkable Light Fixture SW - 48"
Our Price: $139.99

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18360/si4099155/cl0/2x54wt5linkablelightfixturesw48

which company makes better lights? 
are they all pretty much the same?
would that be considered medium or high lightning for my tank?

thanks, Adam

edit: look like canadian big al's don't carry those .. any ideas where I can get resonably priced lighting?
all I found is

Coralife Freshwater Aqualight- 48" Power Compact Light-2 x 65W
Our Price: $189.99
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA...fefreshwateraqualight48powercompactlight2x65w

wouldn't that be a bit much?


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Take a look at these light fixtures: http://fishneedit.com/t5ho-ligh.html

I had the 3 feet version for a couple of months now and I'm very happy with the unit. My plants are growing very fast and have been pruning almost every month.

They ship using USPS which saves $$$ on brokerage fee.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

cool thanks 

they give choices of white/blue bulbs as well as color temp for white bulbs 

is it just a cosmetic choice or does it actually make a difference to the plants?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

its the colour spectrum that is emitted. if you are looking for marine then go with a blue and white, if you are going freshwater planted, try the pink and white.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

BaRoK said:


> Take a look at these light fixtures: http://fishneedit.com/t5ho-ligh.html
> 
> I had the 3 feet version for a couple of months now and I'm very happy with the unit. My plants are growing very fast and have been pruning almost every month.
> 
> They ship using USPS which saves $$$ on brokerage fee.


So sorry to highjack your thread okoolo.

I just wanted to ask Barok a quick question. How much was the shipping on the fixture? What was the final cost?

I've been looking into new lighting and was thinking of 2x3' T5 fixtures for my 6' tank. Do you know if the 2 fixtures can connect?


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

was wondering though if the quality was good and if assembly was a pain ..shipping I hink was about $25 (said so on the website)


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

okoolo said:


> was wondering though if the quality was good and if assembly was a pain ..shipping I hink was about $25 (said so on the website)


You're right...I'm blind...

Anyone up for a group buy?


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

hmm I would be I think assuming the quality is allright


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

For the shipping expense, I only have to pay on my final bill, almost $100.00 US funds with extra t5 bulb. When picked-up my package from Canada Post, I only have to sign the release form. They warranty their product for 6 months.

They packed everything nice, no broken parts or glass. The mounting legs are made of plastic but able to hold the fixture. This is one of the minor flaw of this unit. Otherwise, it's a great light fixture for the price. It has holes on top of the fixture releasing heat from the bulbs. They're warm.

I'm not sure if you can connect both 3' together lengthwise but with a little DIY, I think it is possible.

I'll try to post some images of my setup with the fixture.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

At around $100 USD the quality of the light would need to be pretty decent for me to place an order. I do like how you can choose your bulbs though.


----------



## mointhehouse128 (Feb 7, 2009)

If I buy the T5-HO 24"/2 lamp aquarium light from fishneedit.com, which option would be better for a freshwater planted tank, 1 white and 1 pink or both white?


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's some images of my tank.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

wow

looks really nice 

btw .. what's that in the third pic .. what did you tie?


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

I bought some 12V blue LED lights that I taped underneath the acrylic cover of the fixture as my moonlight.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

those lights look pretty good .. I think I'll order them

do they have good deals on extra bulbs? how long do t5's last anyways?


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

6700 k bulbs, the marine lights aren't for plans. You could go 8800k too, or mix 6700k and 10,000k.

ebay also $100. shipped fixtures with lights, and t5ho. It's on my christmas list so I'm doing a fair amount of prayin lol.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I think I'll get 10000 k

is it worth buying extra bulbs?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Barok > With those mounting legs, does it make it impossible to have glass lids on the inside of the tank? Btw, where did you get those LEDS? I would like to get some as well when I get the new lights in.

okoolo > Did you want to order together? Since we're both from Mississauga, it wouldn't be much of a hassel for us to meet up.

I'm torn on what bulbs to get as I plan on picking up 2 x 3ft double bulb fixtures for my trophs (Ilangis). Any suggestions?


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

With the mounting brackets position at the lip of the tank, is it about 1mm gap.

I had some extra plexiglass lying around my house. I custom fit 2 plexiglass and drill some holes on it to cover my tank.


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

BaRoK said:


> Take a look at these light fixtures: http://fishneedit.com/t5ho-ligh.html
> 
> I had the 3 feet version for a couple of months now and I'm very happy with the unit. My plants are growing very fast and have been pruning almost every month.
> 
> They ship using USPS which saves $$$ on brokerage fee.


i am thinking of this product. but shipping to canada only Express Mail. is not USPS, right? thanks.


----------



## mointhehouse128 (Feb 7, 2009)

Only express mail to Canada, I am going to order one and I am in Canada


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

*interested*

I've been thinking about buying a MH 150w and 2x2ft t5ho's. I have a few questions for members of the forum that have already purchased from fishneedit.com.

1. Shipping costs to mississauga, saw that it was about 25-50 bucks? Would a group order bring that down. (I plan on asking the company)

2. If Im using this for a fw planted tank, would I want to buy 2xpink and a 2xwhite setup or mix and match? thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks.

JediWiggles


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

mointhehouse128 said:


> Only express mail to Canada, I am going to order one and I am in Canada


me too. but i do not know how much broker fee+tax totally. maybe 35-40. so total fixture price is 65+20+40=125.0, but GLO t5ho only $155.0, tax included in LUCKY AQUARIUM in toronto. it is hard to choose, right?


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

jediwiggles said:


> I've been thinking about buying a MH 150w and 2x2ft t5ho's. I have a few questions for members of the forum that have already purchased from fishneedit.com.
> 
> 1. Shipping costs to mississauga, saw that it was about 25-50 bucks? Would a group order bring that down. (I plan on asking the company)
> 
> ...


half pink half white. not sure you want two single or double.


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

jediwiggles said:


> I've been thinking about buying a MH 150w and 2x2ft t5ho's. I have a few questions for members of the forum that have already purchased from fishneedit.com.
> 
> 1. Shipping costs to mississauga, saw that it was about 25-50 bucks? Would a group order bring that down. (I plan on asking the company)


I cotacted Simon @ fishneedit.com and they've just told me that they wont have any t5ho fixtures in till April!! Let anyone know that is interested in making an order. Aswell a larger order DOES bring DOWN the shipping price so lets put a group order together for April. Anyone thats interested Pm me.

JediWiggles


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You may be more successful in putting together a group order in a seperate thread.


----------

